# Buce 3 gallon - Not a betta tank



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Started a new nano for some BVS shrimp. I got a box full of buce and crypts in the mail this week and this driftwood just called for the buce. If you don't own a buce, you should. There is absolutely NO explaining or taking a picture of the amazing color on these plants. I only hope I can care for them as well as they deserve. Quickly jumped to the top of my favorite plants.

Still deciding on a permanent light for the tank, the tank came with a saltwater lightbulb so have to find a replacement for it. Please don't ask about the tank - NO endorsements will be given to the company that made it, even took the sticker off the front of the tank to avoid advertisements. It's a beautiful design with subpar silicone and horrible, awful customer service.

Plants - 6 buce plants of various species - these are new and I don't know all the species names yet, Need to find those out - 1 is a "Brownie Ghost" that was a complete and total present from the person that sent the package to me. 
3 or 4 tiny crypt babies that are growing out so I don't lose them in another tank. Red mettalic affinis and Nurii Mutated.
Narrow leaf java fern
Mayaca
Unknown narrow leaf crypt
Rotala Mexican something - growing out from some that melted badly when shipped in a trade. Hopefully they continue to recover. Out of 20+ stems these are the only ones that survived.
Moss (my favorite)which I don't know the name of, vaguely looks like weeping moss on the fronds sandwiched inbetween 2 pieces of mesh and attached to the back of the tank with poster borders. I got this moss in a trade, tiny, tiny pieces that have since grown out like crazy and turned into a beautiful moss.

It needs a carpet plant but all I have are dwarf sag and s. repens which both will get to tall. Maybe will look into a e. hydropiper or monte carlo or something small along those lines for the front.

Will house Blue velvet shrimp and Blue Ramshorns and probably a few purple mystery snail babies. And possibly a few Malawa shrimp in the future.


----------



## gracierat (Aug 15, 2013)

I LOVE that driftwood! I haven't heard of Buce before. How big does it get? I am assuming not very because you have it in a nano. That light almost looks light a fluval florescent. I was considering a fluval florescent for one of my 2.6 gal but figured it was too long for it, I didn't think of putting it kitty corner like that! I got a aquatop nano type p led light instead. Your tank is lovely!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

pretty!
You should meet the TFK buce fanatic, BWG sometime. There's some awesome pics of flowering buce in his diary here >>
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ments-journals/bwgs-emersed-ambitions-246585/

I hope they will grow beautifully for you!


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

ao said:


> pretty!
> You should meet the TFK buce fanatic, BWG sometime. There's some awesome pics of flowering buce in his diary here >>
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ments-journals/bwgs-emersed-ambitions-246585/
> 
> I hope they will grow beautifully for you!


Thanks for that link, I spent most of the afternoon reading that journal. I'm literally green with envy over his collection right now


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

I own a few buces myself. It's super important to know which plants are which. If you forget which type you have, you can potentially throw your money away. A $25 plant can easily become a $6 one if you cannot recall the type. Have fun with the brownie ghost-- by far my favorite species. Seems to stay small but the leaves turn dark purple to almost black under optimal conditions


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

amphirion said:


> I own a few buces myself. It's super important to know which plants are which. If you forget which type you have, you can potentially throw your money away. A $25 plant can easily become a $6 one if you cannot recall the type. Have fun with the brownie ghost-- by far my favorite species. Seems to stay small but the leaves turn dark purple to almost black under optimal conditions


It's to late for all that. I never knew the names when I got them. I am not even 100% sure which is the brownie ghost. However, I can send pictures to the guy I got them from and ask the names if I ever need to. 

These were for me. My personal first venture into buce plants. I won't be selling these for a long, long time, if ever.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

I would try to at least id the brownie ghost-- that one is a high demand plant amongst the buces. Here's mine for reference:










Best of luck id'ing them!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ooohh pretty pic!


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Moved the BVS into their new home and got some pumpkin shrimp for another tank, along with 2 longfinned baby bristlenose plecos.


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

More pictures please


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I got a new light for this tank, just to raise it up a bit, so getting close to time to decide on plants for the top of the driftwood now that the buces are rooted down and mostly happy. I would like a plant to grow along the driftwood and drape down the side of the tank. You can see the start of a buce flower, will get more pictures of it as it grows and will hopefully open into a beautiful flower.


----------

